# Wheatley stares at me...?



## IllyMjay (Aug 5, 2013)

I recently got two beautiful boys. While they are both still very new and not yet completely comfortable with me or my boyfriend, I noticed that one of my boys, Wheatley, will just stare at me while I hold him, or if he's in my shirt, he'll just pop his head up between my boobs and just stare at me. Even as I'm writing this, Wheatley is just staring straight my face (into my eyes??) _so_ thoughtfully. From what I've seen, he doesn't seem to stare at my boyfriend nearly as much as he stares at me while I stroke him. 
Any idea what this means?? Is he memorizing my face and trusting me? Is he begging for me to let him go? Do I make him rethink the meaning of life? He's like a little person the way he stares! I honestly love this about him so much, I just hope it doesn't mean anything bad...

Additional deets: Both the pups will hang out and watch us sit or move about the room when they are in the cage, which I know is normal.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

He could be freezing in fear, or he could just be observing you to see what to think of you. Lay down on your belly and see if he wants to feel your face -- odd, I know, but my ruby eyed girl really improved trust-wise after I let her investigate me.


----------



## IllyMjay (Aug 5, 2013)

Okay I will try that. I honestly don't think he's freezing in fear because he will still move around and look at other places and things too, its just sometimes when I pet him (or let him be) he'll look up. Though I am going to try laying down with him. I think he knows me enough now that he won't poo all over me lol.


----------



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

Rats are very social that's just what they do. Good luck with ah Wheatley


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

If I'm downstairs and don't ket my girls out, they stare at me until I do. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## irradella (Nov 5, 2011)

I've had my rats about 2 years now and they do the same thing. I think it's a good thing, especially if they are chattering.


----------



## SherylM (Jun 18, 2013)

We have had our two boys since May. Last night for the first time I actually laid on the floor with them, as opposed to them being on the couch with us or sitting up, etc. They were both so silly when I did this. They were running all over me from my feet to my head, racing back and forth chattering way like crazy. It was really very sweet and they seemed to completely enjoy it!


----------



## IllyMjay (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks Sydandmason 
Last night I made huge progress with our other boy, Dragon. He too was staring up at me and fell asleep looking at me! It was the most wonderful thing. Yet this morning they still run from me when I open their cage  *sigh* I just want to bond with them so we can play together already!
I want to try laying down with them on the floor, but I'm afraid they'll scamper off of me and find other places more interesting or safe..


----------



## IllyMjay (Aug 5, 2013)

Is it normal for them to seem to completely forget the time we had bonding overnight? :'(


----------



## Numbok (Aug 2, 2013)

read this (if you havent yet)


http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?67442-Immersion-Training-The-Guide

i got my first rats on friday and its been great so far

mine stare at me and i really feel relaxed, you should be able to read his reactions, and go w the flow


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, you may have not bonded completely. If he was cuddling you and you put him away, then that may have made him think he didn't do something right. I'd read on Immersion and try that. 
You should be bonding in a rat-proof area, rather small with nothing much of interest other than you.


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

Just a side note, Wheatley is the best name ever. Portal fan?


----------



## IllyMjay (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the tip nanashi7, I will be more mindful of the timing of me putting them away. I didn't even think they might take it that way.
I laid down a really old comforter in our small corridor that's blocked by a door and a big box and I'm gonna sit and spend some time with them individually. Hopefully I can get some action as you, SherylM.

When my boyfriend goes to hold them, I noticed they are much more trusting of me than him, so I must be doing some things right!

Mball77, I'm a severe Portal fan xD Wheatley is one of my favorite characters ever, and our boy is living up to his name quite humorously lol


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I hold and cuddle my rats more than my boyfriend. He dispenses treats more than me. They tend to use him like a piece of furniture more, and usually are only running around looking for treats. Then they'll come back to me to cuddle. I act like I don't notice but I love it


----------



## IllyMjay (Aug 5, 2013)

LOL that is funny! I think that's how they are starting to view my boyfriend too. Right now its impossible for him to calm them down, but I'm noticing that I can calm them down much quicker each time. It makes him so jealous haha. The biggest thing I have learned (and my boyfriend is trying to learn) is patience and consistency. I spend a lot of time with Wheatley and Dragon, and when he comes in he just does it all wrong. Beh! I'm learning while teaching my boyfriend at the same time!
When I look at all three of my boys (haha) I don't mind it because I know its all worth it <3


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

Consistency is hard. My boyfriend works late nights so we have different times with the rats. When I wake up he's been home for a bit. He dosn't things like saying "no" like "oooo no honey don't do that" all sweet like. He puts them in the hospital cage when they are being bad and uses very different commands when trying to teach them tricks. I told him if he wants to train them he's the only one that should train them. He says he doesn't want to, tells me to do it then he does it anyway, completely different. I want to bop him on the head and go "no" but that would be weird. I feel bad shooting down whenever he tries to help but he's making it very hard. Now I know what my mom felt like when she was trying to train my dog when I was a kid and I just...well undid everything.


----------



## IllyMjay (Aug 5, 2013)

Omg Mball that's exactly what its like with my boyfriend. He comes home and just wants them to want to play with him and chill out on him and everything but it takes _hours_ of trying to build their trust and staying consistent. He loses patience when I try to show him how i've been doing it for hours and days and just.. ugh. I'm just trying my **** hardest to build a strong enough bond that they see me as the primary protector.


----------

